# 6 months equals how many weeks?



## August3

Does anyone know how many weeks pregnant must you be to be able to say you are six months pregnant, please?


----------



## Sweety21

Hi, I always wonder about that. Herr is calender which will help you find out.
https://www.baby2see.com/pregnancylength.html


----------



## TicToc

I was just thinking the same thing about being 4 months. I guess you could consider each 4 and 1/3 weeks a month...or just divide the time of conception to your due date by 9 and then go from there? But then, I don't know how much the technicality matters. For example, do you have to have completed the 6th month to say you are 6 months? Or is it appropriate to say you are 6 months during the 6th month?

:dohh:


----------



## August3

Sweety21 said:


> Hi, I always wonder about that. Herr is calender which will help you find out.
> https://www.baby2see.com/pregnancylength.html

Thanks for the link, *Sweety21* according to this I have _completed_ 5 months.

This confuses me too *TicToc* So am I right to think I am in my six month? Can I say I'm six months when people ask how far gone?


----------



## mhk425

TicToc said:


> I was just thinking the same thing about being 4 months. I guess you could consider each 4 and 1/3 weeks a month...or just divide the time of conception to your due date by 9 and then go from there? But then, I don't know how much the technicality matters. For example, do you have to have completed the 6th month to say you are 6 months? Or is it appropriate to say you are 6 months during the 6th month?
> 
> :dohh:

It is totally confusing! I do think of it like age though. You don't say your child is one year old during its first year of life...you say it once that first year has passed. So if you've been pregnant for six months (should it be based on last menstrual period or date of conception? I don't know), I'd say that's when you start saying you're six months pregnant.


----------



## LadyMuck80

I've been thinking of it like this (LMP was 1st Feb and due 8th Nov):

8th Feb (0 months preg)
8th March (1 month)
8th April (2 months)
8th May (3 months)
8th June (4 months)
8th July (5 months)
8th August(6 months)
8th Sept (7 months)
8th Oct (8 months)
8th Nov (9 months)

No idea if this is right, but it kind of works!


----------



## JayMari

I Just count by 4's .
4 weeks = 1 month
8 weeks = 2 months
12 weeks =3 months
16 weeks = 4months
Etc
I would say 6 months is between 24 and 28 weeks


----------



## dogluvr

Based on the book my OB gave me, 6 months is week 21-24.


----------



## jesssika

This is why I get agitated when my pregnant friends tell me months not weeks 
So much discrepancy to it haha.


----------



## Sweety21

In here Japan, we have 10months 10days pregnancy period. It equals to the other countries 9month, here they just count 4weeks as 1 month instead of 4 1/3 week.


----------



## Sweety21

August3 said:


> Sweety21 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I always wonder about that. Herr is calender which will help you find out.
> https://www.baby2see.com/pregnancylength.html
> 
> Thanks for the link, *Sweety21* according to this I have _completed_ 5 months.
> 
> This confuses me too *TicToc* So am I right to think I am in my six month? Can I say I'm six months when people ask how far gone?Click to expand...

I think it is safe to say you are in your 6th month.


----------



## Miss_Cellany

The official length of 6 months in weeks is 26 weeks. I work in income protection and that's one of the deferred periods we use. It also makes sense if you think a year is 52 weeks. 
1 month is 4.33 weeks.
3 months is 13 weeks
6 months is 26 weeks
9 months is 39 weeks
12 months is 52 weeks


----------



## Storked

This is what I have seen
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 22


----------



## August3

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=650839&d=1375254046

I really like this chart. Thanks Storked!

Thank you for all the replies. It seems to be as confusing just as how trimesters are calculated seems to vary from source to source too.


----------



## Foxy37

Great chart ladies xx


----------



## alohalady

There are not four weeks to a month. I'd say closer to 27 weeks for six months. My cousin told me she was five months pregnant yesterday and that she was 20 weeks...I was like, no ur not lol


----------



## alohalady

Storked said:


> This is what I have seen

Yes this is right. U are six months at 27 weeks completed...being in ur sixth month and being six months pregnant is different. I just go by weeks to save confusion lol .


----------



## Perplexed

this is why i hate being asked what month i'm in...never know what to say lol! each source has a different method of calculating.


----------



## TicToc

LadyMuck80 said:


> I've been thinking of it like this (LMP was 1st Feb and due 8th Nov):
> 
> 8th Feb (0 months preg)
> 8th March (1 month)
> 8th April (2 months)
> 8th May (3 months)
> 8th June (4 months)
> 8th July (5 months)
> 8th August(6 months)
> 8th Sept (7 months)
> 8th Oct (8 months)
> 8th Nov (9 months)
> 
> No idea if this is right, but it kind of works!

This is what I was going to do and it seems to flow well with the charts so it seems solid to me.


----------



## TicToc

mhk425 said:


> TicToc said:
> 
> 
> I was just thinking the same thing about being 4 months. I guess you could consider each 4 and 1/3 weeks a month...or just divide the time of conception to your due date by 9 and then go from there? But then, I don't know how much the technicality matters. For example, do you have to have completed the 6th month to say you are 6 months? Or is it appropriate to say you are 6 months during the 6th month?
> 
> :dohh:
> 
> It is totally confusing! I do think of it like age though. You don't say your child is one year old during its first year of life...you say it once that first year has passed. So if you've been pregnant for six months (should it be based on last menstrual period or date of conception? I don't know), I'd say that's when you start saying you're six months pregnant.Click to expand...

I really like the age analogy. I was talking to DH about this last night and he agrees. So basically, I lied to some kid yesterday when he asked how many months I was and I said 4... technically, I am only 3.5 :haha:


----------



## bozzy

I'm due 4th Jan so I'm waiting until 4th August to say I'm 4 months. I think people that haven't ever been involved in pregnancy are only interested in months, weeks just confuse them!!!! ;)


----------



## mamaofthree

I would say 26/27 weeks is equivalent to 6months preg nearly there, phew! I agree bozzy, weeks really confuse people. Some well meaning lady yest asked me how far I was and I said 25+ to which she replied oh still early days and was I feeling flutters yet lol :/ xxx


----------

